# IBO Indoor World Championship



## DCS07flstc (Jun 16, 2011)

I have shot in IBO National Triple Crown events before but never the indoor shoot in Cleveland before, is the format about the same, shoot all 40 in one day or spread it out over the 3 days?

I was looking at the scores from last year & they all seemed normal til I got to HC, the scores & X counts seemed HIGH compared to other IBO events? Did not now if they just set targets super close or what?


----------



## deerhunter7273 (Mar 22, 2010)

You have to shoot it all in one day and HC targets are the at 30 yard max


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

same course for youth, female hc, traditional etc so HC course is rather short. Only 2 courses, AHC and up shoot out to ~45 max. Sportsman show doesn't impress me but some good stuff. It seems rather packed and quick but i've always had plenty of room and you have more than enough time. You'll have to pay for both parking and show entry on top of the shoot entry. I've always enjoyed it. usually spend the night but could drive 5 hrs(for me) shoot and drive home. Shoot early or late and it will be less crowded and maybe a a little quicker


----------



## DCS07flstc (Jun 16, 2011)

Well thanks, that explains a lot. Sounds as if the max for HC would end up being 30 yrds instead of the yellow stake 35 yrds like it is outdoors. If they make the AHC shoot out to 45 yrds that don't sound fair.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

Is it fair? Its the same for everyone in that class. They have limited resources(targets and space) being indoors so they only set up 2 courses, 1 short, 1 long. You'll have to remember one course has yellow numbers and the other white. People have been bitten by shooting the wrong color though its usually obvious. This is one of the reasons the HC scores are so high. A lot of short targets so make sure your good under 20. The beer's cold(after you shoot of course).


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

It's a good warm up course and the first 3d event for my daughter, wife and I. You will be in a group of 4 that shoot at the same 2 targets. The red light will turn on for everyone to stop shooting and to go pull and score arrows. You will have to shoot all 40 in one day, once you start shooting you cannot stop. The targets will not be set up in order 1 through 40, instead it might be the 1st target will be were the 20th target should be if counting in order. They do this so you cannot judge yardage from the last target you just shot. Some people don't like shooting it cause they feel that they have set up in a very fast pase, or the lighting is not just right. I feel that the lighting is better than outdoors for it is consistant and the pase is not too fast at all it's just right.


----------



## deer down (Feb 23, 2007)

the pace for me was fast, shot all 40 in like 2 hours or something. most of the hunter targets are right in your face. not sure if im gonna shoot it this year, didnt like the speed, but felt i let it get the best of me to, so kinda on the fence.


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

I shot it for the first time last year...be ready right away, cause we only got like 3 shots on the practice bags before starting...and yea, the short course seemed like it was all 15-25 yds. last year. Going again this year. Good luck.


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

I have traveled up for last three years and its fun for me and is one of the only big shoots my wife likes to shoot. I prefer shooting friday after lunch,moves pretty good pace and the line is not super crowded. The sportmans show is usually boring to me and wife but still walk around it. Paying for parking and show is my only down fall of shoot, after we pay the ibo to shoot,think at least shooters should not have to pay for show to get in and should get a discount on parking(just my thoughts) . But in all its a fun time!


----------



## eads81 (Jun 22, 2010)

do you need to shoot a qualifier shoot to get into the indoor worlds? or do i need to just register for it?


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

All you need to do is preregister.


----------



## iwannahoyt93 (Dec 13, 2011)

the average shot in clevland for hc is 13-18 yards. when i shot it last year it had 3 targets past. one a turkey at 25 another was a huge bear at 27 and a javalena at 26 i think. the rest wear the avergar or closer so definitly know you short yardage marks all the way from 1-10


----------



## candymaker13 (Apr 19, 2011)

What class would I shoot in IBO that was comparible to open class in ASA, wanna go to the indoor shoot in Cleveland just wondering what class and yardage I need to register for


----------



## iwannahoyt93 (Dec 13, 2011)

Well what from what i hear about asa, if you shoot open a you should shoot mbo in ibo. if thats what you shoot. as long as you shoot a open set up and can judge yardage out to 45 you should shoot mbo


----------



## kw1 (Feb 9, 2009)

Mbo shoots out to fifty outside no limits other than the 5 grains per pound, but for the indoor think they only have room for 45 yards 
It is a fast pace shoot you have to be somewhat quick but don't get in a hurry a guy I shot with got flustered and dry fired. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z3shooter (Nov 29, 2009)

kwl did you say OUT TO FIFTY OUTSIDE ? lol


----------



## kw1 (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes mbo is fifty yards when outdoors


----------



## DCS07flstc (Jun 16, 2011)

So can anyone tell me more about this red light stop shooting thing? Is it on a timer or what? So you stand at the stake or shooting area and shoot 2 different targets in a row in a group of 4? How much time does each archer have?


----------



## bfelver (May 13, 2012)

I would like to know to how this time works . So i can try to prepair myself for this lol


----------



## kw1 (Feb 9, 2009)

DCS07flstc said:


> So can anyone tell me more about this red light stop shooting thing? Is it on a timer or what? So you stand at the stake or shooting area and shoot 2 different targets in a row in a group of 4? How much time does each archer have?


Not sure on the red light thing don't remember that there is a time limit not sure if they give the 2 min. Per target or not and yes two targets per set in group of four but you are on the line with 75 is other people maybe more or less. It is fast paced but don't rush when you shoot your two arrows step off the line


----------



## kw1 (Feb 9, 2009)

They will explain everything when you get there and if you have a later shoot time you can watch before you shoot.


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

The first time I shot it I spent the first ten shots in a rush. Then realized that you had plenty of time.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Time is not an issue at all and the red light is hardly even noticed.

Dewayne


----------



## bfelver (May 13, 2012)

thanks that makes me feel better i figured the time was a little over xsagerted


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

$dabucks said:


> The first time I shot it I spent the first ten shots in a rush. Then realized that you had plenty of time.


X2...you seem rushed because they process you so quickly thru the pre-shoot rules talk and a very very short amount of time on the bags, but once you start shooting you have plenty of time. I did the same thing as dabucks...I just felt rushed for the first 10 targets and then realized I had plenty of time for everything. Good luck.


----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

This is the first time I will shooting ibo and I'm pumped for it!


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

The biggest shocker for me the last two years has bee the limited time they give you at the bags....normally 1 round so if you've got 5 arrows that's all you get....you don't get to go pull and go back and practice some more...you go pull and go straight to the line...so be ready...


Dewayne


----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. I'm actually driving from Eastern pa to Erie they day before and staying with family. I've heard from others to make sure I'm ready and everything is good to go once I get to Cleveland. Il bring my block to Erie and make sure nothing gets bumped during the travels.


----------



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

bfelver said:


> I would like to know to how this time works . So i can try to prepair myself for this lol


Ok- two targets are paired next to each other - 1&2, 3&4, 5&6, etc. You have 4 shooters in your group (A-B-C-D) .Shooters A and B will be on the line shooting target 1 at the same time. Shooters C and D will be on the line shooting Target 2 at the same time. When the green light go on, you have approx. 2 minutes to shoot at your target. When you are done, you step back and once all 4 of you are done, you switch targets- A and B shoot target 2, C and D shoot target 1- you get another approx. 2 minutes. When the red light comes on and the buzzer goes off, you put your bows back on the racks, and everyone goes and scores the 2 targets. Here is where the pace pics up for some, scoring the 2 targets using the 2 card system, then getting back, getting your bow, finding the next 2 targets, and getting to the line. The targets do not run sequentially down the line. Targets paired up 1-20 are mixed, then targets paired 21-40 are mixed. The range master will keep things moving during this part. Don't let him rush you, but don't spend minutes at the target talking amongst the group- get it scored and move on.

What I recommend is once you are done with your 2 targets, find the next two targets and put your bow on the rack behind those targets, that way once the scoring is done, you can walk straight to the next shooting line station. Once you start, you go till you are done- usually about 3 hours.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

Hittingguru pretty much summed it up, plenty of time, after finished shooting hang your bow behind the next set of targets. My 1st year I felt rushed but there was plenty of time to make your shots. I think I've done it 5 years and never seen anyone get "timed out".


----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## rhyno_071 (Feb 22, 2009)

Does anybody know how late you can start shooting on Friday?


----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

I kno I'm shooting at 12 at that's the earliest. I wanna say 5 pm but I'm not 100 percent sure. I got on the ibo website and called the number listed for the shoot. The lady I talked to was very helpful with any question I had.


----------



## rhyno_071 (Feb 22, 2009)

bowhuntercoop said:


> I kno I'm shooting at 12 at that's the earliest. I wanna say 5 pm but I'm not 100 percent sure. I got on the ibo website and called the number listed for the shoot. The lady I talked to was very helpful with any question I had.


Ok. I'll give them a call. Thanks.


----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

Any one else getting excited bout Cleveland yet? Just hope we have good weather for traveling out there.


----------



## rhyno_071 (Feb 22, 2009)

bowhuntercoop said:


> Any one else getting excited bout Cleveland yet? Just hope we have good weather for traveling out there.


All yeah, can't wait. I only got to drive about 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

I am ready to give it a whirl. Should be fun!


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

Will there be a target auction after? Now that the ibo has switched to rhinehart i would like to buy a couple.


----------



## bfelver (May 13, 2012)

I think them days are over . What i understand rhinehart will drop off pick up targets repair and drop off at next shoot


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

bfelver said:


> I think them days are over . What i understand rhinehart will drop off pick up targets repair and drop off at next shoot


Hence the ibo's change maybe?? Guess I'll have to hope some clubs aromd me start using them then.


----------

